# cherry shrimps and Cherry barbs?



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have never seen my cherry barbs bother my cherry shrimp. Cherry barbs would probably eat every baby shrimp in the tank if you were trying to breed though. My tank is 75, with only 5 cherry barbs, maybe in a smaller tank there could be problems. My rosy barb chases them around and eats smaller cherries occasionally.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

My thoughts exactly!

Thanks.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I would imagine the Cherry barbs would make quick work of the smaller shrimp.

Mike


----------



## Gemleggat (Oct 10, 2004)

I keep amanos with cherry barbs with no probs.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

yep they eat the small ones. I have a pair, but on the good side they did get rid of almost every bit of hydra in my tanks.


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Aaaarrrrrrgh!

#@%*@&%*#!


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

AW0L said:


> yep they eat the small ones. I have a pair, but on the good side they did get rid of almost every bit of hydra in my tanks.


AWOL - Did the cherry shrimp or the barbs eat the hydra? I'm assuming you meant the barbs, but just wanted to make sure....


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

the cherry barbs. of course i didnt feed them till they ate the hydra. i tried a dwarf groumi also but it ate the adult cherry shrimps along with the hydra.


----------

